# Mini Cooper PTG Readings



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi,

after a bit of advice, has anyone any experience of Paint correction on the Mini, the car is a 2014 F56 in Blazing Red Metallic....



ive be held up today by my clay cloth sticking together and waiting on a delivery. My mums had tumble dryer on in garage and makes it steam up and creates dust, its fully washed and decontaminated, will a wash suffice before polishing tomorrow. its not parked under a tree or anything.

I know its been polished by BMW or Mini as I won the car I had no idea when it was arriving (took 5 months) or the say in the prep, the condition is not so bad but has seen a rotary as theres some holograms. The paint thickness gauge readings are not so high.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

How the hell did you win a mini? Is it yours to keep  ??


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mini does have VERY low readings on the modern ones. I believe they have been approached a number of times on this subject and stated that their paint system is thin due to a new primer/base system. Instead of the base, colour, clear we are all used to. Last readings i saw were all in the 70's and some below


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> How the hell did you win a mini? Is it yours to keep  ??


no just for a year, saw another one on facebook win a mini 5dr for 5 months or even worse, there was a bmw 2 series active tourer in the Trafford centre the other day... win it for just a month. The facebook one made me laugh, one of the comments was 'don't you make enough money BMW, would it really hurt you to give one away' :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Still a year isn't bad at all  good job and your right they do seem abit tight lol.

What was the completion then?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Mini does have VERY low readings on the modern ones. I believe they have been approached a number of times on this subject and stated that their paint system is thin due to a new primer/base system. Instead of the base, colour, clear we are all used to. Last readings i saw were all in the 70's and some below


So is the primer and base not as thick, thin clear coat cant be a good thing shortly, I checked the PTG wasn't broken. measured the golf next to it (waxed) was nearly 200 and my fiesta has a glass coating and has sat in the garage clean since ive had the mini was 134 on the bonnet. White roof is quite high but condensation was coming in, does this have an effect? or is it painted. Ignore strips on bonnet was messing around out of curiosity


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

When I took readings from my R56 Cooper S in Metallic Eclipse Grey the highest anywhere on the car was a reading of 98 on the bonnet. To look at the paint you would think it looked thick but appearances can be deceptive. :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Still a year isn't bad at all  good job and your right they do seem abit tight lol.
> 
> What was the completion then?


Was called Mini Mission control, something to do with the new launch of the F56 model, and was a mix of games, multiple choice questions etc, thought nothing of it and tbh had forgot bout it after a while. It was around March time and I was considering a Fiesta ST or a MCS and I couldn't justify £6k extra for the mini, they also hadn't made it into showrooms to test drive and the fiesta drives like you would not believe so days after the fiestas test drive I placed an order for the ST and 2 weeks after I picked it up I got an email sayin out of 12,000 entries id won it!


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

High readings on the roof are due to it being painted twice. Whole bodyshell gets painted and then masked up for the white roof option. You might want to try some pain depth readings on the underside of the bonnet/boot as there little or no clearcoat there so you can estimate how much clear you have actually to play with.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

204driver said:


> High readings on the roof are due to it being painted twice. Whole bodyshell gets painted and then masked up for the white roof option. You might want to try some pain depth readings on the underside of the bonnet/boot as there little or no clearcoat there so you can estimate how much clear you have actually to play with.


i thought that, although there very well painted and very shiny on every part I could find, under bonnet, inner doors etc. it's all done now with no disasters, I'll have to get some photos posted up


----------

